# Sliding Glass Lid or Hinged Glass Lid



## Salinger (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm finally moving along on actually acquiring my setup. I'm going with a Miracles aquarium and they offer both sliding glass and hinged glass tops.

I'm thinking the sliding glass would be better/more practical but are there any definitive pros or cons to one over the other? Sorry, I know I'm asking a lot of stupid questions, but just trying to do things right the first time. Cheers!

ETA: In case it makes a difference, I'm getting a 23Long (36x12x12)


----------



## w4x (Dec 13, 2014)

I've found that the hinges break after a few years and need replacement.

The sliding glass ones tend to get water trapped between the glass if your fish splash. But the parts never need replacement.


----------



## Salinger (Jan 1, 2018)

Great, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Salinger,

Great to see a post from you.

I think you'll love your 23L.

Jackie


----------



## Salinger (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks Jackie. I know it's taken me ages to even start piecing stuff together but, as you know, I really like to research and dig into things before doing anything. I also had some minor medical stuff that sidetracked me for a bit, but things are finally moving along now.

I'm waiting to hear back from Miracles on what the cost of a cabinet would be. I described to them what I'd like. If it's a reasonable price it'll be great. I'll get the tank, glass canopy and cabinet all delivered together which will make things much easier for me.


----------

